# The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway*












Home Theater Shack and *miniDSP* have teamed up for yet another fantastic Giveaway! This time, one lucky winner will have the opportunity to win a *nanoAVR 8X8*! This particular unit has a value of 299 dollars, and its impact on a home theater system’s performance is priceless! 

The nanoAVR 8X8 is a 2-input HDMI audio and video switch AND a high-resolution 8-channel audio processor. Using a floating point SHARC digital signal processor, the nanoAVR 8X8 can tune 8 channels of uncompressed audio using channel routing, independent crossovers, 10 bands of parametric equalization, and time alignment (for each channel). The unit is typically used between two HDMI sources (think Blu-ray player) and an AVR…it can equalize a full 7.1 system (including a subwoofer)! It can be used with *Room EQ Wizard* in conjunction with user friendly Mac/PC software.

Stay tuned for a detailed review of the nano AVR 8X8, by Home Theater Shack’s Wayne Myers.




*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

